# beQuiet Silent Loop 280 / Kraken X 62 / CPU köpfen



## Naxos87 (16. September 2017)

*beQuiet Silent Loop 280 / Kraken X 62 / CPU köpfen*

Hallo, 
Ich habe da mehrere Fragen. 
Ich möchte meinen i7 6700K (sitzt auf dem Asus Maximus Ranger VIII) demnächst köpfen, und gleich eine Wasserkühlung in meinem Rechner verbauen. 
Nun habe ich zwei Wasserkühlungen im Auge: die beQuiet Silent Loop 280 und die NZXT Kraken X62. 
Was meint ihr, welche WakÜ ist besser?   
Ich habe außerdem gelesen das man bei der beQuiet dank der vernickelten Bodenplatte auch Flüssigmetal Wärmeleitpaste verwenden kann? Hat das schon jemand von Euch gemacht? Lohnt es sich wenn die CPU schon geköpft ist oder brauch man sie dann gar nicht mehr köpfen? 
Und welche Flüssigmetal Wärmeleitpaste würdet ihr fürs köpfen empfehlen? 

Ihr merkt schon, fragen über fragen. 
Ich hoffe das Ihr mir dennoch helfen könnt. 

LG, Naxos


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (16. September 2017)

*AW: beQuiet Silent Loop 280 / Kraken X 62 / CPU köpfen*

Wenn ungeköpft bringt auch die beste WLP nichts, da die Wärme gar nicht bis dahin kommt. Wenn AiO würde ich die Silentloop nehmen, es spricht aber, wenn Platz ist, nichts dafür. Dann kann man auch einen guten Luftkühler nehmen, der ist weder wärmer noch lauter.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

*AW: beQuiet Silent Loop 280 / Kraken X 62 / CPU köpfen*

Flüssigmetall würde ich als WLP gar nicht benutzen.


----------

